# sand rail



## rails53 (Jul 28, 2009)

i was thinking about putting a 3.0 twin turbo nissan motor in a sand rail but didnt know if the computer would work after cutting all of the unnecessary things out or if i would have to buy an aftermarket computer wich i dont want to do????


----------

